# Pork Loin ROast Help - Weber Smokey Mountain



## smokincanadian (Mar 28, 2013)

Greetings! 

I got a weber smokey mountain for christmas and in 3 months the book has vanished (I have a toddler 2 3/4 years) and a wife. I used it once new years eve which was a battle maintaining temperatures as Canadian winters can be harsh so now I am ready to smoke my spring and summer away, learn about it and use it as much as possible

I grabbed a couple pork loin centre roasts to smoke for my family and the extended family (Smoke Both Saturday, eat one Sat, take one to family dinner sunday) 

Google brought me here for some insight.

I found I should brine the pork. I was thinking if I did this for 8 hours tomorrow (Friday) and rubbed them to sit till Saturday to smoke that would be good. Agree? Disagree?

But...

I have this recipe for brining: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/maple-brined-pork-loin/ 

Trying to think what I should rub with after. Suggestions? 

And now the big part I need help on

How many coals, how much wood? I have both mesquite & whiskey wood chips, could grab another flavor tomorrow if a good suggestion comes into play

And how long should I smoke this? 4/5/6 hours at 225?

The book that came with the weber was good, but I cannot place it.

I'll post pics of the end results as I can see me becoming an active member here. I bbq all summer and would love to share and recieve some good tips


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pork+loin+roast

Slaughterhouse Brine By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles

1 ½ Gal Water

½ C Salt - Kosher

½ C Dark Brown Sugar

2 tsp Garlic Powder

2 tsp Onion Powder

2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)

2 tsp Celery Seed

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135116/how-i-start-and-use-my-wsm

Smoke to 145 IT....

  Craig


----------



## smokincanadian (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Craig, that was informative, 

But i still missed if I should rub after i brine, 

These roasts are about 2.5lbs each so a recommended starting time so you are not always lifting the lid to check temperatures.

And if I am only smoking for 4 or 6 hours do I need a full ring of coal?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 28, 2013)

Rub after the brine would be good..

Most of us cook by temp..not time.. 145 is done..

Lifting the lid extends the cook time....

I always load the ring full..close the vents after the cook and it will save the remainder for the next cook...

Read the first post here..very informative...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pork+loin+roast

  Have a great day!!

                      Craig


----------



## smokincanadian (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent, rub after brine. 

Yea I read that thread, been poking around a few here trying to learn and get tips.

I was aware of temperature, just trying to guage what a ballpark time would be top get to that IT. Smoking on the BBQ last year, I coulnd not get the low temperatures and when I smoked ribs for 5 hours they dried out. But the ribs I smoked on my smoker, I maintained a 225 temp for 5 hours and they were perfect. 

I see mentions of 8lbs/10+ hrs, and i have noticed discussions of 2,.5lbs/2-3hrs. I just dont want to start it too early or too late...

Thanks again!


----------

